# Additional Cigar Reviews - Reviews of the Vengeance Maduro Ligero Torpedo and the K.A. Kendall's 7-20-4



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Additional Cigar Reviews - Reviews of the Vengeance Maduro Ligero Torpedo and the K.A. Kendall's 7-20-4*

Good day to all the Puff readers out there and welcome back. We have two quality cigars on the menu for today's reviews. To begin, we will revie...

Read the full article here: Additional Cigar Reviews - Reviews of the Vengeance Maduro Ligero Torpedo and the K.A. Kendall's 7-20-4


----------

